# What are some people thinking?



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I went out today to remove some drywall, insulation and trim because of a flood caused by a water leak. When I removed the ceiling lo and behold, there was a hot and cold water line directly above the electrical panel! What an idiot! The HO said he had to walk through the water bare footed to get out the back door when the pipes froze and broke. He said water was pouring from the ceiling. The guy could had been electrocuted! Why did the building inspector even allow it to be there? I told the HO we need to move them lines from there. There is plenty of other simple ways to get the water to its destination without being within 5 feet of that box!

Makes me sick.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Some folks are clueless. I respect electricity and give it a wide berth.

1. to meet code
2. So sparky has room to work. (Builds goodwill)


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Had a freeze / broken hose bibb line in a townhouse 2 days ago ,,, Within 18" of each other horizontally :

1/2" Frozen -Split hose line - Electrical panel ( SOAKED) - Verizon Fios box ( Drowned) -Intercom system - THEN the 60" flat panel t.v. ,,,,, ALL SOAKED !

No insulation on the pipe or wall .Oh the Damage !!

Cal


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats the problem here. Pipes in a cold space, and no insulation


----------

